

Source Code Pro (monospaced Source Sans), released open source by Adobe - georgebashi
http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html

======
funkiee
I recommend and use Droid Sans Mono for your IDE of choice. I used to jump
back and forth between fonts, but settled on it about a year ago.

<http://www.google.com/webfonts/specimen/Droid+Sans+Mono>

~~~
georgebashi
I used Droid Sans for a while, but missed having a proper bold variant. Source
Code Pro is the first "coding font" I've seen that comes with a decent set of
weights (6 from Extra Light to Black), which will be nice for adding some
variety to colorschemes.

------
sethish
I just tried it out, and while it's not a bad font, I find it to be less
scannable than Ubuntu Mono at similar font sizes.

